# Easy Fix for Strong Current in Fluval Spec Tanks



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it is time for me to give back to the community!!

I have found an easy fix for Fluval Spec Tanks' common issue... Strong Current.

There are many ways I saw on the forum including putting plants in front of it, tie a sponge on it, etc. Those are definitely good ways, but I'd like to show how I do it as well, just as another option!

I have found this Elite Mini Replacement Filter Foam. It is quite cheap, I think $3 for 2.











The good thing about it is that it has a small hole in it, as shown below...











Another pick with my finger in it to show where the hole is...











And the filter outlet fit snugly into the hole, here is a pic of how it is. The head is pointing down on purpose.











With that I can actually turn the current to max, and the betta is still very comfortable with it. The current becomes so mild that my betta can feel it only when she wants to!


Finally just a pic of my whole tank setup! I think it still looks quite clean with the current fix!











I hope this helps!! Just wanna give back to the community a bit when I can!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

lovEly tank!

I've been having minor issues with my spec filter too, but hopefully with this, I should be good!
And you can turn the filter on max ?? Doesn't that affect the intake as well?


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice mod! I'll have to try that. Where did you buy the sponge from?


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Well done, elegant fix!


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr2KiEu said:


> Nice mod! I'll have to try that. Where did you buy the sponge from?


I saw it in petsmart and petcetera, I live in Canada. But I am sure it is easy to find!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Iambeetle, Does your heater fit in the space where the pump goes? That is where I put my heater. I have the same tank.


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

isochronism said:


> Iambeetle, Does your heater fit in the space where the pump goes? That is where I put my heater. I have the same tank.


That's actually something I can't figure out... I bought the C25 heater and tried to fit it in the pump slot. But it can't bring the temperature up to more than 22, which is really too low. I even tried to put the heater to the outside, it is still not good enough.... I had to get an adjustable heater to heat it up to the safe zone...

I think it might be because of the long shape, it's hard to heat it evenly...


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I use Aqueon 50 that fits and heats enough.


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

I even saw a YouTube review saying a 10 watt is enough... The one I am using seems to work... It is 25 watt from Haydor


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Actually my tanks are on a windowsill in the North East, so during the coldest temperatures they still stayed constant, this situation is more extreme.


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

I find the heater turns off automatically when the temperature is not there yet. Might be because of the slow circulation...


----------



## ModFish (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the idea. Went out today and found this.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250

Cut it in 1/2 then zip tied it. Looks pretty clean. Went out to dinner and came back to a busy bubble nest making boy.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice!!
Couldn't go out today, so improvised.
Just cut out a piece of extra foam and put it on the end.

Works pretty well, but it's temporary until I get what you guys are getting! 

Did both of you put the filter on high?
And is your betta affected by the input current?
My betta loves resting on it.. Kinda worried but he seems to enjoy it and can swim away whenever he wishes.

Tank:

Excuse the bubbles, just had a change!


----------



## ModFish (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't increase the flow... Thanks for letting me know. I was starting to wonder if I reduced it to the point that the outflow was completely hindered. I'll increase to medium and see how it goes from there. Nice picture. I posted a whole tank view on the Fluval thread.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Saw it! Lovely tank and your betta must be super happy 
And yeah, I just think Fluval should've designed the flow in this filter better. It would've tossed around the smaller fish recommended in this tank, not only Bettas.


----------



## ModFish (Apr 15, 2013)

Ended up increasing to High. Nice little flow going now. I hope it's adequate ... Should be as it is an intake filter for the Fluval.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

If you can't find the Mini Elite filter sponge, a Fluval Edge Pre-filter Sponge works well too!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Sidenote: My V has Neon Tetras, Harlequin Rasboras, and Zebra Danios. The filter pump is on lowest or second lowest. My two Spec IIs are on lowest setting and each house a Betta. Each Betta does sometimes choose to swim toward the output current. They seem to enjoy it. All other areas of the tanks are very calm. If this helps


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

My Betta start to play with the current after I apply the fix...

I also had a Spec II, the current is way too strong even at minimum... what I did was to stick the betta bed on the top cover and use it as a buffer...



For my Spev V, I turn my flow to the max after the fix, the current is very mild, I might even cut some part of the foam to make the current a bit stronger... I will see...


----------



## itzBlitz (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks alot, works great on my aqueon evolve 4. my bettas really loving it too.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

If thtas not available I'm thinking the fluval filter sponges can be altered to do this!. I'm about to try it. I have been using filter floss but not a fan of how that woks with the tube outflow... We shll see!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Found the exact sponge you used, turned the filter like high.
Works like a charm. But I feel as if it's not filtering enough (?) 
The water just seems very still and slow.


----------



## iambeetle (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it is filtering still; I put the floating betta log in the tank and it is constantly floating if i don't put it in between plants to hold it still.

I am doing regular weekly water test and all parametres are fine, but I am still doing about 20% water change weekly even all parametres are good.

If you want a stronger current maybe you can cut the sponge a little; I didn't do that though. There is 2 sponges in a package anyways~ fail-safe ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well cut a fluval filter sponge into a little square and cut a section for the outflow tube.. AND IT WORKS!:thumbsup: 
The water still looks good and tests perfect and better yet Deulaegon Jase made is first bubble nest this morning! I guess he approves...well either that or he has a weird interest in his new roomate Luke (gold mystery snail) hahaa


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to hear it works!
I think that's what I did before I could buy the sponge lol.

And ok, Good to know that the filter is still working


----------

